# Azeri: sir, gentleman



## Setwale_Charm

Does anybody know what the male equivalent of "xanum" is in Azeri? The equivalent of _caballero_, _monsieur_, _господин_ etc. "Aga"?


----------



## aslan

In general, It is used "Bey" like in Turkish also, Accoarding to my Azeri workmate.
As he said ,for "Dear"  It is used "Hörmetli"


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tesekkur ederim, Aslan-bey.


----------



## aslan

Setwale_Charm said:


> Tesekkur ederim, Aslan-bey.


 
пожалуйста  ,Setwale_Charm


----------

